# Ignorance about the NorthWest



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

When the schools go back coinciding nicely with a few spare weekends, we fancy having a look at Liverpool and Morecambe, plus the Gormley figures in the sea at Crosby (I think). 

Possibly including a night stopover for some basic fun in Blackpool for old times sake. Don't snigger... I willingly went there every year for annual holidays as a child/teen. I love the noisy, brash, boozy atmosphere, but now only for a short spell.

Anyone got any good/nice sites to recommend? Bearing in mind we can't do wild or sites without toilet facilities.

We will drive up there in one hit from Hampshire, to be there by tea time latest I expect and take about 4 days overall to enjoy everything.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is the CC site at Thursaston on Wirral as well as their site at Southport. Also a site at Abbey farm Dark Lane Ormskirk.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

overnight parking on Crosby lifeboat station car park, clean public PAYG toilets. Gormelys men on the beach here. TomTom. N 53. 49673-W3.05787 hall Road West.

Willowbank caravan park, Coastal Road Ainsdale. TT N53.8932 W3.04336

Caravan club Southport tel 01704 565214 TT N53.64191 W3.02442

www.watersidelodge.co.uk CC&C site booking advisable, toilets ect. 5 mins. centre Southport TT N53.65362 W3.013495 Approx.

CC&C site Trevitt cs Turning Lane Southport, toilets TT N53 62045 W2.96453

Hope these are useful.

Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Derek

Puddle Cottage

Beechwood Stables

Both have a toilet and a shower and both have hardstandings

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like the others I'd suggest Southport, largely because we really liked Southport itself so much. The "50p shop" on the main street is one of the best we have ever been tempted into, and there is something of interest all the way along for those who enjoy retail therapy.  

The walk on the pier is rather pleasant too, if the rain stops for long enough. :roll: :roll: 

The drive into Blackpool is not very long, but rather tortuous. Easy enough though, and I'm almost sure you can park the truck toward the North end of the tram line, and ride into town on the old double deck rattler.

The fish and chip shop just off the top end of the main street serves lovely big portions of crisply battered fish, if your diet is a bit less drastic than mine! I did give in to temptation once though, and enjoyed every sinful moment!!   

Hope this helps


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I just love formby point
http://www.formbypointcaravanpark.co.uk/tourers.html
within the sand dunes, and central to Liverpool and southport, and Morcambe a bit further up!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> just love formby point
> http://www.formbypointcaravanpark.co.uk/tourers.html
> within the sand dunes, and central to Liverpool and southport, and Morcambe a bit further up!


Agreed...(though thwe site is a bit basic) ...and the red squirrels!
Might see Stevie Gerrard or Jamie Carragher if you're lucky :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

How about a CL for a fiver at Preston just see my Blog Derek!


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Try the following in Morecambe. I use it regularly:

Glen Caravan Park, Westgate, Morecambe, LA3 3NX
Tel: 01524 423896 

Handy for shops, pubs and great fish and chip shop 10 min walk away.

Toilets, showers, electric etc. Small quiet site.

Peter


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all (and individually) for this info. Will peruse, plan and execute, 
but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

For blackpool try here 
http://www.hamptonroadsc.co.uk/

a very nice site with all amenities in the centre of blackpool

Gary


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Gary. Are there hook ups available? That not too important, but can we access the toilets easily, that is important. Probably just opening times. I will get in touch with them later today as I like the sound of its location, especially staggering back from the Golden Mile full of chips, candyfloss and ale.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi yes hook ups are available on all pitches. Toilet and shower block is open 24/7 via a key they give you. Also has the advantage of entry to the social club free for some cheep beer and decent entertainment. Also the food is pretty reasonable for snacks ie burgers , cheesy chips etc etc. for a late night munch. Oh yes bingo and the usual social club things too

I should be on commision I highly rate it for a stop over in blackpool. think the rate was £15 offpeak and £20 peak season but id ring to confirm

gary


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Gary. Starting to plan trip now. May go Thursday a/noon and come back Monday a/noon, sometime in Sept. Will check when the lights go on in Blackpool, I've always loved them.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If you visit Morcambe you can park on the car parks on the front, no height restrictions, no overnighting though, dont bother going to Heyshan Village, the only car park has a barrier we found that out when we called to visit St Patricks chapel here is a link which will give you some info on the area http://www.citycoastcountryside.co.uk/site/Heysham-Village

hope you have a great time

Anne


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Morcambe was chocka block when I went up there after the Southport Rally, but I parked in the Morrisons car par for three hours (about £2.50) then moved over to the car park on the right hand side of the fair ground, I've never seen so may cormarants as I did that day.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

At the moment, we may not be going to Blackpool 'cos friends of the wife have said it is dreadful with stag and hens. Well we know that don't we!!!

Anyway the alternative in her mind was to explore the north coast of Wales along towards Rhyl. Now even I know that is one long stretch of mobile home sites on a flat coast, so I don't think so. 

Plane C could well be explore Chester and such like as it's all new to us. What's Connauh Quay like?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Derek, the stag/hen parties would not effect a stay in Blackpool unless you are trawling the pubs and bars in the evening, during the daytime the weather is your biggest problem.

If as you said you may take in the Lights then a tram ride along the promenade will be the best way too see them, the tourist season is now closing down rapidly especially when the kids go back to school, and it is very pleasant walking along the prom and the piers at this time of year.

Morecambe is also worth a visit nowadays with the great walks along their prom and a photo with our Eric, plenty of parking on the front, and a trip to the village of Silverdale is well worth the trouble as is a run back through the Trough of Bowland into Clitheroe. 

Bob


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes thanks Bob. I have reasoned that point with madam and still could be a goer. I am interested in those add ons too and will look at them in due course.

SallyTraffic's blog will reinforce my argument against that bit of Wales and I don't want to venture further south than that into "unknown sheep s*a*g*r" territory as the route home could be awkward if not dangerous! And I don't own a cottage up there either.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Just an update considering the help we received and thanks once again.

Stopped over night after filthy weather Thursday in Barton, west of Stratford on Avon in pub campsite. Partly waterlogged but manageable. Met friends for dinner in pub.

Moved on to Chester in same weather and lunched after really enjoying the city in a monsoon. We would like to go back one day. 

Carried on in the a/noon to Ormskirk to Abbey Farm camp site, where we had reserved a grass pitch for 2 nights to be turned away due to flooding. They had tried to call us to put us off but only had our landline. I was trying other sites from my C&CC Big site book when the duty manager returned and sneaked us on to a reserved hard standing in the hope that the reservees wouldn't turn up which they didn't.

Lovely site this by the way.

Saturday morning by 10am the sun came out and we taxied to Ormskirk station and used a very full sprinter into L/pool central, didn't know the city had a metro system either. Full day in the city cathing the incredible Spider spectacle at its start and finish over about 6 hrs doing Tate, cathedrals etc in between. What an event, brilliant engineering and city logistics. Chinatown meal. The city was heaving and we loved it, wonder what it's like normally. Met some great characters in pubs and on trains.
Spot of rain at about 3pm and that was all, good day out although we kitted out for more monsoon which didn't happen.

The van was still there when we got back!

Saw Gormley's figures and Crosby and loved the concept but Carole didn't hold a willy. Looked like many people had done, judging by the patina on the appendages.

Foiled by the spider who had closed the Birkenhead tunnel on Sunday forcing us the long route round the city to head south to Glucester via A49.

Camped Sunday evening at Slimbridge. Nice site - lousy toilet block but to be renewed next year. Refused to pay at the reserve as we found out it is more zoo than bird reserve and walked the canal and other places. 

Drifted home cross country via Dursley, supposed pretty, ancient, market town and found it very dreary but got some lamb and some fresh bread. Stopped for lunch in the van at Silbury Hill. Home by 1745 and unpacked then left house at 1825 for the Hash at 1845 in Bishops Waltham.


----------

